# [Anfänger] Susu 9.0



## Jantz (21. April 2004)

Hallo liebe Linuxgemeinde ,

ich als blutiger "Windows was anderes versteht ich nicht" Nutzer, wollte mal in die Welt des Pinguins eintauchen.

Ich habe die dis. Suse 9.0 Prof. und habe mein System folgender maßen eingerichtet:

HDA1 = Primär Part. -> Win Xp

HDA2= erweitere Pat.
HDA5= Swap 500MB
HDA6= root 

So das ganze läuft auch super, auch der nachfolger von dem lilo? Bootmanger läuft klasse. Netzwerk + Inet läuft auch.

Ich habe mich jetzt ein bisschen mit dem Dateisystem beschäftigt. Und da ich ein Modzilla Fan bin, wollte ich auf einen Linux system natürlich Modzilla drauf laufen haben. 

Gesagt getan, Yast 2 aufgerufen, und habe das Paket installiert. Ok, aus Windows war ich immer gewöhnt ein schönes "Desktop Symbol" auf dem Desktop zu haben um das Programm zu starten. 

Leider habe ich keins vorgefunden, aber ich bin ja nicht auf den Kopf gefallen und habe mir mal das /opt Verzeichnis vorgenommen und habe dort auch in /modzilla/bin das richtige shell-script gefunden? und mir auf den KDE desktop verknüpft.

Nun ist meine Fragen:

1.Ist die Partition so ok? 
2.Hätte ich die Swap Partition auch bei 1024 DDram weglassen können? 

3.Ist die geschichte mit Modzilla so richtig gewesen? 
4.Wie bekomme ich so ein schönes Modzilla symbol und nicht dieses komische Scriptsymbol als verknüpfung hin.

Vielen vielen im vorraus für eure Hilfe


----------



## Horusab (22. April 2004)

1. Die Partitionierung ist soweit ok ^^
2. Ich empfehle grundsätzlich immer eine SWAP Partition 
3.  Musst du eigentlich alles nicht machen. Einfach Mozilla extrahieren dann die ausführbare Datei aufs Desktop ziehen. Dort dann auf Verknüpfung erstellen.
4.  Wenn du die Verknüpfung rechtsklickst kannst du das Symbol dort verändern

Gruss
horusab


----------



## Jantz (22. April 2004)

Danke.. 

Hat geklappt.

mfg


----------



## mathiu (22. April 2004)

> 2.Hätte ich die Swap Partition auch bei 1024 DDram weglassen können?



Auf keinen Fall..
und mit 500MB Swap wirst du nicht mal deine 1024 MB RAM ausnutzen können. 
Für jedes Programm wird im physikalischen RAM und im Swap Speicher reserviert. Wenn kein Swap-Speicher reserviert werden kann, wird das RAM nicht genutzt..
So ist immer Swap-Speicher reserviert, damit ein Programm sofort ausgelagert werden kann.

heutzutage redet man von 1.5x RAM = swap


----------



## mo-ca (22. April 2004)

@mathiu: das mit dem 1,5*RAM ist aber schon älter als alt!

da hält sich heutzutage keiner dran, denn das ist bei aktuellen distributionen nicht mehr nötig!


----------



## Horusab (22. April 2004)

Ich empfehle immer gleich viel SWAP wie RAM, sicher ist sicher


----------



## mathiu (22. April 2004)

ich weiss, dass man heutzutage die Faustregel von 2x Swap = RAM veraltet ist, aber dass 1.5x auch falsch sein soll

Fakt ist (ausser, das wurde im Kernel neu entwickelt), dass der Swap nur richtig genutzt werden kann, wenn er grösser als RAM ist...wenn der swap kleiner als das RAM ist, wird nicht mal das ganze RAM genutzt..(so hat mir das mal ein UNIX-Guru erklärt.)

Wenn man also will, dass überhaupt jemals etwas wirklich in den Swap ausgelagert wird, dann muss der swap grösser als das RAM sein..und ich denke, dass 1.5x keine schlechte Wahl ist..

aber ich lass mich gerne belehren, dass ich da ne Kernelentwicklung nicht mitbekommen habe, was gut möglich ist..

EDIT:
hab mich kurz schlau gemacht
der oben erwähnte Fakt gilt nur bis kernel 2.4.10 
danach wurde das scheinbar geändert...es geht jetzt also theoretisch auch ohne swap. Aaaaaber..meine Ausage war definitiv nicht älter als alt


----------



## mo-ca (22. April 2004)

hast du etwa noch 2.4.1 ?

man schwirrt doch mit 2.6.x rum


----------



## Christian Fein (23. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von mo-ca _
> *hast du etwa noch 2.4.1 ?
> 
> man schwirrt doch mit 2.6.x rum  *



Man nicht, ich setze auch noch mindestens ein halbes Jahr auf 2.4. x
Software reift mit der weile, und 2.6.x wird erst dann für ein produktv System sinnvoll.


----------



## JohannesR (23. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> *Man nicht, ich setze auch noch mindestens ein halbes Jahr auf 2.4. x
> Software reift mit der weile, und 2.6.x wird erst dann für ein produktv System sinnvoll. *


Man ist aber cool, wenn man immer den neusten Kernel hat... 
Ich hab auch 2.6.5!  Wenn ich jetzt noch den CAPI-Kram ans laufen bekomme bin ich zu 100% zufrieden!


----------

